# Now that's just typical... Samplecast #61 now LIVE



## reutunes (Dec 3, 2017)

Grrrr,

I'm absolutely fuming this week as literally a few minutes after I decided to release the show, EastWest decided to delay their release of Hollywood Choirs by a week due to some last-second bug fixing... so just ignore that bit of the show. Apart from that screw up, there's still lots to enjoy in this week's episode, including news, bargains, freebies and updates.

It's great to be back after the madness of black friday. If you missed the blog post on my favourite deals you can find it here (and most of the bargains are still live). Let me know what you think of The Samplecast as it's great to hear from everyone who watches and listens. Enjoy the show! 

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Caspian – Performance Samples
Whistler Ensemble – Embertone
Ventus Ethnic Winds: Ocarinas – Impact Soundworks
Hollywood Choirs – EastWest
Hexeract – Auddict
85% OFF Concert Brass Bundle – Kirk Hunter Studios
http://bit.ly/2Ai1aAU (74% OFF True Keys Piano Bundle – VI Labs)
http://bit.ly/2Amxv7s (The Drunken Upright (€4) – VST Buzz)
5 plugins for £1 each – Soundspot
12 days of Christmas – Sonokinetic
http://bit.ly/2jysv7R (FREE Tribalistiq – Ecliptiq Audio)
http://bit.ly/2ioomXo (FREE Galatiq – Ecliptiq Audio)
http://bit.ly/2j2wJF (SubBoomBass 2 – Rob Papen)
Solo Strings EXtended – Chris Hein


----------

